# Über Arrays iterieren?



## DerMilchjieper (25. Jun 2006)

ich bin ein blutiger JAVA anfänger, daher eine vielleicht für euch einfache frage, warum das hier nich funzt:


```
import java.util.Iterator;

public class fam
{
    private String[] familie;
    
    
    
    public fam(int anzahl)
    {
        familie = new String[anzahl];
    }
        
        public void fügeMitgliedHinzu(int position, String name)
        {
            familie[position] = name;
        }
        
        public void gibFamilie()
        {
            Iterator<String> it = familie.iterator();
            while(it.hasNext()) {
                System.out.println(it.next());
        }
    }
}
```




...kann ich einen Iterator nur für eine ArrayList nutzen!? weil hatte vorher nämlich eine genomm und das hat alles geklappt! aber nachdem ich für die ArrayList ein Array genomm hab, ging es nich mehr ...

_Edit Illuvatar: "frage" als Threadtitel ist nicht gerade die Krönung der Threadnamenschöpfung_


----------



## André Uhres (25. Jun 2006)

Beim Array geht's nur so:

```
for (int i = 0; i < familie.length; i++) {
            System.out.println(familie[i]);
        }
```


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Jun 2006)

oder so

```
for (String s : familie)
    System.out.println(s);
```


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jun 2006)

Pfui böse for schleife!

Schreib dazu das die nur in Java > 1.5 geht..

Weil wenn der User nur 1.4 hat, sitzt der 3 Tage bis er draufkommt das es net geht :bae:


----------



## moormaster (26. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pfui böse for schleife!
> 
> Schreib dazu das die nur in Java > 1.5 geht..
> 
> Weil wenn der User nur 1.4 hat, sitzt der 3 Tage bis er draufkommt das es net geht :bae:



Genau, nimmt ja sonst keiner Rücksicht auf uns...

- Ein zurückgebliebener J2SDK 1.4.2 User -


----------

